# FRENCH FLYING BOATS OF WWII by Gerard Bousquet



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like an interesting book...







Picture from Amazon

Page by page preview:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Oo6BIkTzo_


----------



## parsifal (Sep 26, 2013)

This is one subject I know very little about. I would be interested to be enlightened


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2013)

I know right. There are some weird birds in there.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking interesting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2013)

I admit, I like the French aircraft of that period. I know a little about their flying boats, but this book looks like a must have.


----------

